# What's Wrong With Cubase?!



## YoungComposer (Sep 28, 2012)

The Cubase 6 Demo version keeps freezing and I am not sure why.
Since it seems to be so unstable, I am considering not buying it.

Any solutions?


----------



## Daryl (Sep 28, 2012)

YoungComposer @ Fri Sep 28 said:


> The Cubase 6 Demo version keeps freezing and I am not sure why.
> Since it seems to be so unstable, I am considering not buying it.
> 
> Any solutions?


Difficult to say, when you tell use nothing about your system. I can say that many professionals use it with no problems at all, so there will be a solution.

D


----------



## YoungComposer (Sep 28, 2012)

Windows 7 Home Basic 64 bit, intel core i7, 16gb Ram, 1Tb, Komplete Audio 6


----------



## Daryl (Sep 28, 2012)

OK, so what are you doing when it freezes?

What do you have loaded?

Do you have auto save switched on (Preferences)?

D


----------



## mark812 (Sep 28, 2012)

Hm, I use Cubase 6.5 64-bit on a very similar system and Cubase never crashes. Really never.

Do you use 64-bit or 32-bit version and most importantly, do you use 32-bit plugins in Cubase if you're using 64-bit Cubase and vice versa?

Those non-bridged plugins are most likely to cause crashes.


----------



## YoungComposer (Sep 28, 2012)

I am using the 64 bit and I think the 32 bit issue is the problem. Fixing it now.
Thanks for the help


----------



## mark812 (Sep 28, 2012)

If you don't own VE Pro, you can get this program to use 32-bit plugins in 64-bit DAWs:

http://jstuff.wordpress.com/jbridge/


----------



## YoungComposer (Sep 29, 2012)

For the most part my plug ins are 64 bit (Kontakt, QL Spaces, etc.), so that shouldn't be a problem.

I re-installed the 64 BIT VERSION OF KONTAKT 5 and it worked much better.

However, when i leave Cubase running for a long time the sound stops working. 
When I opened Task Manager i saw that "SYNOPSOS 32" is always running with Cubase so i figured that's the issue. 

I just don't know how to fix that though...


----------



## MacQ (Sep 29, 2012)

SYNOPSOS is the eLicenser driver ... it has to be running.


----------



## YoungComposer (Sep 29, 2012)

Okay...but is there anyway that it is crashing Cubase 6?
Shouldn't it be a 64 bit program?


----------



## YoungComposer (Oct 1, 2012)

Can anybody help?

Cubase still keeps freezing.

Is there a 64 bit version of the eLicenser? Also, sometimes it works fine for a couple of hours but when left unattended for some time I lose all of the sound within Cubase and with other application on my computer as well.

What is the problem? My soundcard? Anything else?

PLEASE HELP!?!


----------



## Darthmorphling (Oct 1, 2012)

That sounds more like a sound card issue than Cubase. My kids used to play this game that would never let go of the audio device. I had to restart the system to get it back.

Are you using the latest drivers for your interface? I have an issue, that is not related to the issue above, where the Line6 drivers always stop working after a restart no matter what. I have to uninstall the device and then reinstall the drivers. I even reinstalled Windows and tried on a fresh system. I ended up having to use Aiso4all. I wouldn't recommend it unless nothing else works. It is fine on my machine though.


----------



## Darthmorphling (Oct 1, 2012)

Here's something else you can try. Download the 64 bit version of Reaper and see if you get the same problems. The demo is fully functional. Just google Reaper DAW.


----------



## José Herring (Oct 1, 2012)

Since there are many professionals using Cubase every day including Hans Zimmer, one shouldn't ask, "what's wrong with Cubase", but rather, "What am I doing wrong".

Personally I don't think the problem is with Cubase. I think it's a system problem. You can either have bad ram, or a bad driver that's causing conflicts.

To start run a memory diagnostic on start up. Please don't ask how to do it. Look up memtest86 online.

If that checks out ok, then list complete system specs.

My guess is that you have a cheap component in there somewhere.


----------



## chimuelo (Oct 1, 2012)

I actually see Cubase is so overbloated I would never use it in a live scenario as I would be aitmatin uit form controllers.
But I do program all MIDI on it and export that to Reaper where I am confident it;s tiny size is coded so well I have never seen a BSD or freeze.
But Cubase is an incredible tool as far as fast MIDI workflows go.
But for a really packed host with tons of automation I would look for for a stripped down version of Cubase or even x64 Reaper as the playback device.
I did this with Logic Platinum when it was PC and used Logic Silver for playback.
Maybe Cubsae has a smaller unbloated version.
I do know that they leaver bugs behind and have been able to work around them, but that kind of coding makes me nervous.
As Scotty siad about the new Enterprise to Captain Lirk, it has way yo muvh plumbing now Admiral, the less pipes the better it works....


----------



## Rctec (Oct 1, 2012)

Thank You, Jose, for the gracious tone in the reply to the Young Composer, a reply I've been dying to write ever since I saw the original post...but thought it might be a little too caustic:

"Dear Young Composer, I completly agree with you. You should not buy Cubase, you shouldn't even consider buying Cubase - since it's obviously very unstable. I don't think the good folks at Steinberg need another young expert with an over-developed sense of self-entitlement and shameless lack of knowledge telling the world that their product is flawed. There are a lot of good souls on this forum trying to help you, but - honestly - it's going to be virtually impossible to diagnose your tech problems remotely. Maybe start with something simple, Cubase is quite a complex program. Alternatively, RTFM."

...But Jose is far more of a gentleman then I'll ever be.


----------



## Ganvai (Oct 2, 2012)

So I'll give it another try:

Young Composer, please make a post with a detailed list:

- your hardware you are using (think about the meaning of the word detailed)

- your audio-hardware and the asio-drivers you are using (let me say again: "detailed", version-numbers also needed, midi-devices are audiohardware too)

- the loaded plugins in your project (and this time please ALL loaded plugins, vst-effects, vst-is and all VERSIONs)

- a detailed description of your problem. What are you doing when cubase freezes, what does it look like, how does it freeze and so on. Does it happen in every project or just in one special? Does it happen if cubase loads one special plugin? The word "detailed" is very important 

- it's also important to now your project settings.

So, if you propably get this all together we try to help you.

Best regards,
Jan


----------



## Daryl (Oct 2, 2012)

Rctec @ Tue Oct 02 said:


> Thank You, Jose, for the gracious tone in the reply to the Young Composer, a reply I've been dying to write ever since I saw the original post...but thought it might be a little too caustic:
> 
> "Dear Young Composer, I completly agree with you. You should not buy Cubase, you shouldn't even consider buying Cubase - since it's obviously very unstable. I don't think the good folks at Steinberg need another young expert with an over-developed sense of self-entitlement and shameless lack of knowledge telling the world that their product is flawed. There are a lot of good souls on this forum trying to help you, but - honestly - it's going to be virtually impossible to diagnose your tech problems remotely. Maybe start with something simple, Cubase is quite a complex program. Alternatively, RTFM."
> 
> ...But Jose is far more of a gentleman then I'll ever be.


Classic. :mrgreen: 

D


----------



## Waywyn (Oct 2, 2012)

YoungComposer @ Sat Sep 29 said:


> When I opened Task Manager i saw that "SYNOPSOS 32" is always running with Cubase so i figured that's the issue.



Dear YoungComposer,

please don't get me wrong, but if you are not even aware of what the dongle task is running in the background, I am pretty convinced that you are also not really sure about your soundcard settings and plugin behaviors.

Did you try to get rid of the whole 3rd party plugins from your plugin folder?
Since you just had Cubase 32bit installed on a 64bit system, could it be that you just overinstalled 64bit drivers, leaving some 32bit fragments? Or did you really make sure to clean it up and uninstall properly? Just assuming.

Anway, to say that Cubase is unstable and it doesn't work isn't the right way to start a thread, just sayin ...


----------



## ghostnote (Oct 2, 2012)

had the same problem with Cubase after using several filtered instances of QL Spaces.
Try to make sure you've got the latest version (1.1.09) by checking "Main Menu">""About". If not, update it: http://www.soundsonline.com/Downloads?sc=11



EAST WEST said:


> Fixed CPU spikes when filters are enabled



If this doesn't help, try to Install ASIO4ALL and reboot your PC: http://www.asio4all.com/

If this won't solve the problem, then get rid of every 3rd party plugins in your plugin folders (especially the 32bit plugins if you are using Cubase in 64bit)


----------



## mark812 (Oct 2, 2012)

chimuelo @ Mon Oct 01 said:


> I actually see Cubase is so overbloated I would never use it in a live scenario as I would be aitmatin uit form controllers.
> But I do program all MIDI on it and export that to Reaper where I am confident it;s tiny size is coded so well I have never seen a BSD or freeze.
> But Cubase is an incredible tool as far as fast MIDI workflows go.
> But for a really packed host with tons of automation I would look for for a stripped down version of Cubase or even x64 Reaper as the playback device.
> ...



There's nothing wrong with Cubase's bloatness. :wink: I mean, it should be bloated - it's a fully featured professional program. For me, it's stable 100%. I use tons of plugins including many jBridged 32-bit in my 6.5 64-bit. It never crashes.


----------



## José Herring (Oct 2, 2012)

Daryl @ Tue Oct 02 said:


> Rctec @ Tue Oct 02 said:
> 
> 
> > Thank You, Jose, for the gracious tone in the reply to the Young Composer, a reply I've been dying to write ever since I saw the original post...but thought it might be a little too caustic:
> ...



I had to look up what RTFM means, but when I did I couldn't stop laughing!


----------



## germancomponist (Oct 2, 2012)

josejherring @ Tue Oct 02 said:


> I had to look up what RTFM means, but when I did I couldn't stop laughing!


----------



## YoungComposer (Oct 2, 2012)

I believe there is a problem with my NI soundcard, I tried reinstalling the drivers and updating the firmware.

I understand this is not Cubase's fault, although it is not very straightforward and I had had other issues before. Perhaps the nastiness of my post title was due to the fact I'm on deadline and creaking out a bit.

In any case, the reason I don't have many answers for certain questions is simply cause I have no idea. I am completely self-taught and about 4 months in. I was using a much easier DAW prior, but had to switch to get a 64 bit DAW.

And please no one suggest j bridge. Tried and on multiple occasions and crashed my computer without fail.


----------



## Martin Brannigan (Oct 3, 2012)

Hi Young Composer,

Trust everyone here ... they are here to help .... and really, reading the manuals provided by the developers is almost always the best place to start and to learn from.


----------



## YoungComposer (Oct 3, 2012)

I switched back to my built-in soundcard, and everything work fine with no issues whatsoever.

Evidently, it was clearly a problem with the soundcard and/or it's drivers.


----------



## Simon Ravn (Oct 4, 2012)

YoungComposer @ Thu Oct 04 said:


> I switched back to my built-in soundcard, and everything work fine with no issues whatsoever.
> 
> Evidently, it was clearly a problem with the soundcard and/or it's drivers.



Get an RME soundcard when/if you can afford it.


----------



## krabat (Oct 4, 2012)

I guess you're aware of the fact that you have to actively choose your soundcard's ASIO drivers in Cubase?


----------

